# sandusky river update



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

decided to go by the river today to see how things looked.the river was up and muddy but overall didnt look to bad or not as bad as i was expecting.there was a couple people fishing it looked like maybe a grandfather and grandson.and they did have a fish on while i was there.they were reeling it in while i watched and i saw its tail flip out in the current and then it got off.i couldnt tell what kind of fish it was.it wont be long now.here are some pics.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

That first pic is perfect. Just how life should be.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the pics. now I've really got the itch, gonna have to take a walk down to my local river just to calm down


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Was up there Saturday in that same spot as the boy and his grandfather was throwing toward the pyling of the bridge snagged one female she was 26inches and snagged a smaller walleye both were returned to the water unharmed!! I think soon as the water comes down fish will start being caught almost positive they are in there already might not be heavy but they are there


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Seen a guy snag one early today.. I didn't have any luck... River needs to go down and then it will be on...


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

Im out there maybe this weekend on the maumee

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

What type of setup do you guys use? Med or Med-Heavy rod? Light or fast action? What kind of line, what lb?


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

6'6 medium fast action st croix eye con with a 2500 shimano ci4 reel with twenty pound braid and an 8 pound fluro leader


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Thanks! What knot do you use between the braid and fluorocarbon? Or do you use a swivel?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

just called anglers supply in fremont for a report, it was from Thursday, river up a foot from wed's, kind of muddy and temp was 40 deg, some fish were caught on weds,


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got back, only fished an hour and a half. I foul hooked a large hen and a jack about 3 lbs. Four fish in 2 trips and all were foul hooked. They aren't in there thick by any means. The water is still too cold Imho., it was 40.6 when I left and the forecast isn't looking good for at least a week. I'll be steelheading till the water gets at least into the low 40's and stays there.

It is at a perfect level though.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Nohaha 
swivel,from 18" to 36" leader.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

fished the river this morning for 4 hours and caught one 24" female and snagged 4 others. seen 4 fish get caught in mouth and not to many snagged. next weekend should be the weekend. water looks good just needs to warm up to about 44 to 45


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

went down to the river to try for some walleye today.the river is absolutely beautiful,the weather is terrific and the fishing wasnt to bad either.i saw lots of people with singles and doubles today even saw one guy with a limit.i only managed 1 legal walleye today that whent 21".i was using a floating jig head with chartreuse glitter twister tail with about a 30" leader and 1/4 oz weight.I fished from sunrise till about 11 before i called it quits.I landed about 15 more walleye that were snagged 1 went about 10 lbs and a few 7 and 8 mixed in also.there were lots of walleye rolling in the river and the jack i caught was milking.here are a few pics.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome report!! I was there yesterday with no success but sounds like a good group came up the river which is sweet! May hit it up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I started @ sunrise and caught my fourth while walking out heading for breakfast @ 9. I was running the same 1/4 oz.rig. Two females and two jacks. I was very surprised with the hens, they don't bite often in the river, at least for me. I did foul hook a couple and lost a few more. Water temps were good but without a high water event I'm afraid they're just gonna trickle in. Flow in the Maumee is perfect. Took my son up there after I got home. He didn't want to fish in Fremont. We had to turn around and go home, his waders were leaking. Did see some fish rolling though.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

It seemed like everyone was catching fish this morning (4/2), especially below the railroad bridge and Hayes Ave. Bridge. I saw a few limits taken. It was about a 50/50 ratio of fair hooks to foul hooks. I fished from 7AM to 9AM and left with two fish.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i took off work Friday, and see that the forecast is calling for up to 1 1/2 in's of rain by Friday morning, so my question is... will that amount of rain have the dusky blown out / unfishable ? and what about the Maumee? i'm wondering if I should make the further drive for fishable water, thx for any suggestions JON


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1

the maumee is predicted to be on and extreme rise so the fishing will probably be tough and limited to the areas you can fish friday

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=tffo1

dont know much about the sandusky but here is the report from tiffin which should be similar to fremont


----------

